# Let's see your... Christmas Lights



## Ashful (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes... I used the "C" word.  Let's see 'em.

Spent Sunday afternoon putting up mine, although I haven't had time to take a good photo, yet.





Here's a better photo of a poorer light job, ca.2012.


----------



## Anumber1 (Dec 9, 2015)

We inherited my FIL's collection of resin Christmas characters.

I have a dozen more to fix still...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 11, 2015)

Ashful you should ask Scott Kelly to take a picture of it from the space station   



he he.  Id add a shot of our house but its downright dull by comparison.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2015)

Let's see it!  Seeing how tastefully your house is done, I'm sure it looks great.

I just ordered eight strings of LED lights in warm white.  I want to see how they're going to look, since these incandescents are really causing me some trouble with load balancing (I have to split them up onto two circuits, and one circuit is always close to breaker rating).  I'll do the shrubs on the back patio with the new LED's, this year, to see how they look.

I'll probably finish mine tomorrow, and post a photo for this year.


----------



## Dix (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm not doing the outside (mineself& ladders ='s not good  ), but I'm doing the inside. Right now I'm in tear it apart and put it back together mode.

Will post pics when done


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice guys. Here's mine I've been adding every year started with eaves last year and railing this year. Figure I'll wrap a couple trees next
Year


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 14, 2015)

No pictures yet, but I added a laser projector, it looks like a net light on the whole house, but only has a stake and a cord to set up


----------



## jharkin (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok I finally got some photos of the lights.  Nothing exciting and doesn't really come out so great with the phone camera. Hard to see but we do have electric candles in every window.





Looks better in the daytime. My wife does the wreath decorating herself and we put up a lot of live garland on the fences and around the lamp post and door.





Inside.  She was going for a more traditional look this year with the mantle decorations.  If not for me she would have the tree all white as well.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 19, 2015)

Love it!  You have some great paneling and cabinetry in that living room.

What's the vintage of that stone front stoop?


----------



## jharkin (Dec 19, 2015)

Believe it or not the living room paneling is all a modern reproduction.  The inside of that large cabinet behind the tree is all plywood and sheetrock. They did a decent job however even hand planing some of the panels above the fireplace. Hearth is original and the ovens where functional before a PO put the stove in.  

The small fireplace is an original surround and rebuilt brickwork.

The stone steps I think may be original.  Many houses around 1800ish in this area have the granite slab steps.  The foundation is rubble stone capped with these big granite slabs  at grade and I believe they just put an extra one at the door for step when they where building them.  the granite comes from a quarry about 5 miles away in the next town.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep, knew that paneling above fireplace is new, but looks great, nonetheless.  Wasn't sure on the age of the drawers, but I really like them!  Fireplace brick looks like a later mod to me.  Would love to see what's behind it.

We have another house in our family that was built in 1740, and expanded in the early 1800's.  Has large natural flagstone steps, that remind me of that front stoop of yours.  That house is 100% original, right down to the dirt on the floors.  Been in family since 1840.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 20, 2015)

Even found room for my major award!



Sorry about the phantom file initially posted, if you feel any better, I didn't have permission to view it either.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 20, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> View attachment 169820
> 
> Even found room for my major award!


Weird... I don't have permission to view this page.  I guess I wasn't nominated.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 20, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Weird... I don't have permission to view this page.  I guess I wasn't nominated.



Me either,.


----------



## webfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Not sure where it was attached. I can't get to it.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 21, 2015)

Fixed. I think. New OS here doesn't let me upload from the phone anymore, need to go through PC. Either uploads and looses the file, or tells me it has an improper extension on it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2015)

At one of the local garages


----------



## Ashful (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice!  There's a Komatsu dealer not far from here, who does a rig like that every year.  Love it!


----------



## Ashful (Dec 23, 2015)

I guess I should include the Charlie Brown tree and stand my son and I made from a branch lopped off one of our pine trees.


----------



## Shari (Dec 26, 2015)

Our first tree wasn't a tree............ it was a pine scented candle set on a coffee table.


----------



## djtomy (Jan 2, 2016)

it got a little chilly here in NW Florida hitting a whopping 61 deg, for now, We have to burn in my fire pit in my driveway... X-mas boxes etc... here's some pics of us and the neighbors have a bit of wine n cheese right after Christmas...


----------



## Ashful (Jan 2, 2016)

Cool!  But... a Floridian on a site dedicated to heating your home with wood?

On the subject of lights, we pulled ours down and packed them away today, and hauled the tree out of the house.  Always one of the more depressing days of the year.


----------



## djtomy (Jan 3, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Cool!  But... a Floridian on a site dedicated to heating your home with wood?
> 
> On the subject of lights, we pulled ours down and packed them away today, and hauled the tree out of the house.  Always one of the more depressing days of the year.


Yes!! totally dedicated! and that is my goal to heat my beach house (1600sf) with wood!! It gets in the 20s and 30s here in January.. I actually burn a little bit of wood in my gas log fireplace now, I know! very dangerous!!  I have insurance lol, but seriously, its a newer home (1994) and I'm seriously looking to convert my NG FP to a wood burning.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow, big climate difference from Naples or Orlando!  A cold January in Naples is 55F, and it's 75F there, today.


----------



## djtomy (Jan 3, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Wow, big climate difference from Naples or Orlando!  A cold January in Naples is 55F, and it's 75F there, today.


Actually where I am is the coldest climate in Florida, Being at the highest elevation and in the northwest corner of the state. Last year we saw teens.. lol I'm about 6 hours NW of Orlando in Crestview / Destin.


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought the highest elevation in Florida was the septic mound.


----------

